# Planters/Raised Beds



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

I am trying something a bit different this year. I am older now and bending over in the garden to plant and weed just ain't my thing anymore. I have access to these 2x4 ft wooden frames and if I stack a few up, they make a decent planter. Going to plant some smaller stuff in them....beans, onions, carrots, radishes etc. Have to see how it works out.




















Built another more and stained them.....












I will grow potatoes, squash, zuchinni etc in the big garden, Small stuff like beans, radish etc in the planters. The bending over to do the weeding is the main issue with me. I don't spray for weed control.












I found a bunch more of these frames. I am going to make raised beds out of them. One built already. I moved some asparagus into it. will see how they come up in the spring.


----------



## OldGnome (Dec 29, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

They look nice too


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Almost finished planting my raised beds/planters....Tomatoes going in tomorrow. It's been a bit cool so I have been covering them at night. 


























Saw this article about what to plant, thought someone might be interested...









3 Common Veggies You Shouldn't Grow In Raised Beds (& 7 That Thrive)


Here's your definitive list of what vegetables to grow in raised beds and what vegetables you probably shouldn't.




www.ruralsprout.com


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Beds are all planted, just waiting for them to grow now.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

How Deep Should Your Raised Garden Beds Be? • Gardenary


No more guesswork. Here's how deep you need to build your raised garden beds based on what type of plants you want to grow.




www.gardenary.com


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

14 Common Raised Bed Mistakes You Must Avoid


If you're thinking about putting in raised beds this year, save yourself some major headaches and read this article first.




www.ruralsprout.com


----------

